# exercise/games for young clipped Tiel?



## edith91 (Apr 9, 2019)

Luna is between 6 and 12 months. Her wings look like they've been clipped but are not straight-cut so I presume they have been growing back for a few months(?) I'm just bird-minding her for a few weeks, so I'm not sure.

I've set up branches around our dining table chairs and her cage for her to walk and perch on, but she doesn't walk around much let alone run or chase. She climbs a bit - up onto a perch, or up the front of your shirt when she's trying to get to your shoulder. She's also "flown" (dropped) down to the ground a few times when I've been out of the room. She stretches her wings, and sometimes flaps about while perching, even dips into a stationary dive position with her wings out but doesn't jump. 

I want to keep her fit and healthy and also be able to entertain herself so I need some games/exercises for her to do while her feathers are still growing. 

Can I help her stretch her wings? Can I encourage her to run around and flap down from short heights? Any specific suggestions? 

:creamino linnie:


----------



## Topgun3208 (Mar 16, 2019)

Our female is young and not fully flying yet so to give her exercise I play a game of “IT” with her. She will sit on the back of my chair, jump down on my chest and I will touch her tail feathers and blow a raspberry while saying come here and she runs back to the chair it is funny as anything so she must enjoy it cause she keeps coming back for more.


----------

